# It was fun until...... KABOOM!



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Driver backed into a dumpster with one of my new Dodge Rams... Damn truck only has about 15,000 miles on it....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you can't Dodge it...Ram it!


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Dumpster didn't stand a chance...


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

That sucks , sorry to hear about it. Doesnt even have a spreader in the back to make visibility bad . Must have been getting lazy not looking.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Ya know, thats exactly why I don't put spreaders in the back of my plow trucks and this still happened.... Not too happy with the driver right now...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

not good


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

"SIGH"...Employees, so glad I don't have to deal with them anymore.:bluebounc

Sorry about your misfortune.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

That's why they're called "accidents". I wouldn't say the guy got lazy or wasn't looking. Stuff happens. Sorry about the truck though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll take that over hitting someone walking in a storm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1943167 said:


> I'll take that over hitting someone walking in a storm.


You speak like you have experience in this ?

Did they base a book and movie about you ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Know_What_You_Did_Last_Summer


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

drivewaydoctor;1943116 said:


> Not too happy with the driver right now...


Have you ever hit anything while plowing?


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

To bad he got sheet metal too. I'm good for a tail light a year so I can never get mad at anyone for their first ding a season. It's #2 I have an issue with. But then again my tail lights are 15 bucks a pop


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Happens to everyone in this industry (yes me as well) sooner or later. As long as he wasn't goofing off or driving erratically, you can't be too mad at him. Now if he was screwing around and did that, that's a different story. But everyone gets a little tired and zombie like after 12-18 hrs behind the wheel, even more so when it is all "high stress" fowl weather driving.

Sorry about your truck though. I'm guessing no one was hurt, which is the main thing. Cars can be fixed, sometimes people can't.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

1) Beats hitting a parked car.
2) Beats hitting a person.
3) Stinks for sure.

The thing I see was it was on the drivers side. If he would have looked I bet he would have seen it.

But...last night I hit a car, backing up. You know..one of those ladies who pulls in behind you as you are backing up. Well I hit her brand new ford Escape. Good news.....I heard the horn just as I touched her and my lighting reflexes got me stopped  She and I both looks and saw no damage...but I felt the bump. There had to be something ?

Anyhow...bummer about the truck. I have been thinking of back up cameras.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

That sucks but, it could always have been worse.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been blind behind me for about 20 years, the only thing I ever backed into was a minivan that parked behind me at the bank on the street. Wasn't even plowing. There was no spot there, it was the wheel chair access to the sidewalk. A lady had just backed into the spot in front of me and I had the blade on, I checked my mirrors...nothing. Backed up about 3 ft and bump..then a horn. Put my spinner right through her hood. 
I paid for the damage, the next time I'm in the bank she's walking in with a friend ( I'm parked in the same spot) and they're looking at my truck ,and she says " That's the ahole that backed into me" I was holding the door for her, and when she realized it was me, the look on her face...I didn't need to say a thing.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mr.Markus;1943345 said:


> I've been blind behind me for about 20 years, the only thing I ever backed into was a minivan that parked behind me at the bank on the street. Wasn't even plowing. There was no spot there, it was the wheel chair access to the sidewalk. A lady had just backed into the spot in front of me and I had the blade on, I checked my mirrors...nothing. Backed up about 3 ft and bump..then a horn. Put my spinner right through her hood.
> I paid for the damage, the next time I'm in the bank she's walking in with a friend ( I'm parked in the same spot) and they're looking at my truck ,and she says " That's the ahole that backed into me" I was holding the door for her, and when she realized it was me, the look on her face...I didn't need to say a thing.


Boy, you were way to polite. I would have looked at her friend while pointing to her and said, "this is the ahole that parked illegally behind me and got hit."


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not mad at the driver at all. I've done it in the past as well. 

Just sucks that this happened to one of my new trucks. I would have rather my 2012 Laramie or my 2004 Ram had this happen.

Nothing a shop can't fix.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

derekslawncare;1943356 said:


> Boy, you were way to polite. I would have looked at her friend while pointing to her and said, "this is the ahole that parked illegally behind me and got hit."


Canada eh??..Sorry.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya my new truck only lasted a few months before I scratched it on a mail box & broke a tail light on a tree branch, since then I've had a few lil mishaps with it(all on box) I wish my taillights were only $15, mine are $115


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

**** happens...we all make mistakes. However being on the driver's side I'd be a little frustrated.

If you plow snow long enough, it's not a matter of if you hit something or someone, it's a matter of when. And how many zeros are on the left side of the decimal point.

At least it was a dumpster and you're not paying to fix your own stuff and someone else's.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

The driver had only actually been plowing for 2 hours when this happened.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

drivewaydoctor;1943902 said:


> The driver had only actually been plowing for 2 hours when this happened.


As in 2 hrs in their life? Or 2 hrs that night? I'm guessing it's the first one.


----------

